
ADAC and HE Puzzles from GEB (2009) - mycask
https://susam.in/blog/adac-and-he-puzzles-from-geb/
======
FabHK
Remarkable book. What I find as remarkable is that it has been translated!
That must have been hard. (In the German edition, this puzzle, btw, features
S,T,H,M and A-A.)

~~~
quibono
I think 'asthma' would work as an answer then. I've only read the English
version so I don't know, but was wondering if the 'degenerate' case also comes
up in the German version.

~~~
FabHK
Yes, Achilles complains about the turtle's 'degenerate' answer, which would
have to have been 'A'. Not really a word in German. Wonder whether there could
have been a better equivalent, but presumably the translator spent some time
on it. I don't have a German dictionary on hand to try the trick in the
article.

